# I got my preg tone



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I thought I would share some info tonight instead of ask a question.

For the last year I have been debating on getting a preg tone. I had searched and searched for any info from someone that had actualy used one and found nothing. So I decided to just break down and get one. So I got mine yesterday in the mail. I LOVE IT!!!! I first tested my goat that I knew was 2 month bred and after I realized you had to clip the hair first, got a bred tone first thing. The second who was a little over a month took a little longer but did get a bred tone from it. Did a couple others that were less then 2 weeks and got a open beep. But to get to the point (I like to talk/ type) If anyone ever considered getting one I would sooooo recommend it!!! I got mine at QC supply which was the cheapest I found at $416.
Hope this helps someone out


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats! Sounds like a cool thing to have!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I got mine a month or so ago, we are going to use it for the first time today. What kind of oil did you use? It says motor oil, I'm so not doing that. Olive oil?

I know someone who used one last year and got 100% accuracy from it.

Jan


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

They sound awesome!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh. I love to get one one day ...congrats..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds neat! Do they have to be preg. a certain number of days? Does it hurt the fetus if done too early? Can you use it on dogs?
Sorry for all the questions- I've never used one! :whatgoat:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

How neat!! Would love to get one when we have extra money lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lissablack- I didnt use motor oil for the fact that I didnt that that was a good thing to put on a animal. I used veg. oil, olive oil will work too. when you use it youll understand the oil part. And a tip, #1 do it away from the other goat, mine tryed eating my oil, and shave their stomach first, youll get a better contact.

GoatsRock- You get a constant tone if they are bred, and just some beeps if they are not. It detects fluid so does not hurt the goat or fetus in any way. It says to test at 30-45 days bred, I tryed one that I knew was 2 weeks and got a open tone. Yes you can use on any animal over 8lbs.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I saw a youtube vid of this and thought it was neat...would LOVE to own one..looks like I might have to save since I have heard nothing but good things


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I plan to use it for other people too.

Jan


----------



## bucks (Jan 28, 2014)

A question about preg tone. How reliable to you think it is now that you have used it for a while? I talked to someone that had used one and she said she got pregnant readings on goats she knew were open and even got a pregnant reading on a buck. Clearly she was picking up urine in the baldder on those but how accurate do you feel it is in determining between emniotic fluid and urine. I know it hased to be place in the right place for an accurate reading so how long does it take to dget profficient at using it. My vet is 130 miles away so I ether have to pay mileage plus the $3.00 per head or haul goats to him and as i can only haul about 50 goats at a time in my trailer when I have 100 plus at a time it is very time consuming and expensive to haul them. I am trying to kid 3 tiems every 2 years so timing is important to me. I use cidrs and lutylse to cycle the doe's so I can't give it to a pregnant one or I will abort her but on the other hand if I get a false positive and don;t recycle her with lutylse I will mess up the timing and let her be open too longbefore I finally figure out she is really open. How long is the learnig curve and is it really accurate enough to useand know that what I am picking up is fluid in the uterus and not the bladder.
thanks
Mike,
Patton Farms, Gooding ID


----------

